# Hi im new :D



## Mactheknife (Jul 10, 2010)

been trainin a bit this last past wile lookin to bulk up:becky:


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Abs are looking spot on mate, great pics


----------



## Mactheknife (Jul 10, 2010)

cheers just lookin to bulk up have dbol orderd


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

You fat bastard. Lol welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Mactheknife (Jul 10, 2010)

cheers mate will put some progress pics up see how i get on


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

You will look good mate cause already shredded


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

looks good mate, wish my gut looked like that


----------



## Mactheknife (Jul 10, 2010)

cheers mate yeah im tight enough just looking to put a bit of size on now


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Good place to start there Mac, what BF% are you out of interest?


----------



## Mactheknife (Jul 10, 2010)

Some pics of my back :axe:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You really don't need to use dbol yet - try eating first - there is literally no chance your body is even close to reaching its genetic limits in terms of muscle mass


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well said young gun, I'd say another 3st to put on looking at the pics


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

2 right try getting at least 6meals a day down (high protein) even try weight gainer. i used 2 train with a m8 who never ate enough but whacked gear into him like there was no 2moro 3years of traning a hes still skinny [email protected].


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

London1976 said:


> Well said young gun, I'd say another 3st to put on looking at the pics


There is literally no point telling people just what they want to hear. I mean seriously using dbol at what looks like 50kg. I mean congrats on the bodyfat but can you bench 60kg? All you are doing using gear at that weight is pointlessly wasting your first cycle which is when you gain the most as steroids are subject to diminishing returns


----------



## JAtherton93 (May 27, 2010)

You look frightening in the top left photo!


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

get a good diet and training your cut but anybody whos skinny with little bodyfat looks like you not tryint to bring you down just saying man i was the same thinkin it looks good and then wantin to hit gear with all ready high test at the age i am no need you can gain well from just eatin


----------



## JackGannon (Jan 13, 2011)

dunno why but on 1 of the photos of your back you have a tattoo and on 2 you don't ? lol. MAGIC !! But to get back to the point your looking ripped, good place to start. Get some whey protein and get some size before injecting anything man, will only do yourself harm.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry that's not ripped, that's called skinny.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Sorry that's not ripped, that's called skinny.


Oooo harsh. But true. Basically a good foundation to work from bro but as the othes have mentioned dont consider gear yet. Ive been training 4 and a half years since i was 17 and not used gear but made progress. And if you are convinced gear os the way forward, dont just use dbol..


----------



## nick_2304 (Feb 5, 2011)

eat eat eat and just train hard!

train hard before you hit gear!


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Out of interest, are you in to boxing? kickboxing? Obviously the fight shorts and handwraps gave it away, just curious as to what youre in to and what level you are on! Welcome


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good base to biuld on mate.

beep beep


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Everyone helping him with advice the dude hasn't replied for ages


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Everyone helping him with advice the dude hasn't replied for ages


Well blow me off a cliff.

Well spotted franki.

beep beep


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

July last year


----------



## Juba1466868006 (Feb 13, 2011)

you just need to bulk up and you will be bang on, post some new pictures after your DBOL cycle


----------

